# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ديل منو ؟؟؟ هل من مساعد ؟؟؟

## خالد العوض

*يا شباب والله محتاج بشدة فى زول ينزل لى ملفات ( معتصم معقور ) عاوز اعقرو الزول ( العاق ) دا ... شنو قصة العقوق دى ؟؟الملف التانى بتاع الكالح محمد كامل سعيد ؟؟؟الناس دى بس عاوز اعرف بلاويها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مالهم ديل ؟؟

امانة ماوقعوا وقعة سودا مادام ياخالد العوض قبلت عليهم

*

----------

